# Congratulations drivers in California, you each get a buck...& 8 pennies!!



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...me-s-the-charm-on-1-per-driver-pay-settlement

Though at first Uber Technologies Inc. didn't succeed in settling a lawsuit by California drivers alleging labor-code violations, it tried and tried again.

A Los Angeles state judge finally said on Tuesday she's comfortable approving a $7.75 million deal offering 1.6 million California drivers an average of $1.08 each to resolve one of several U.S. lawsuits challenging the ride-hailing giant's contractor-based business model.

The case was brought under a California law that gives employees the right to step into the shoes of the state labor secretary to bring enforcement actions. Under the 2004 Private Attorneys General Act, or PAGA, the state keeps 75 percent of any penalties won. The remaining 25 percent is a reward for the workers who bring the case.

Judge Maren Nelson had earlier voiced concern that the accord would provide Uber with too broad a release from liability, but she said Tuesday she's satisfied that it won't preclude future claims.

Considering that the legal issues are unsettled and that the state agency that oversees PAGA claims hasn't objected to the settlement, Nelson said, "the amount of settlement is fair and justified under the circumstances."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think I’ll donate my share to charity.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think I'll donate my share to charity.


I didn't know that your real name was Charity. Do you have two sisters named Faith and Hope?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I didn't know that your real name was Charity. Do you have two sisters named Faith and Hope?


Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

I believe a hamburger from McDonald's is $1.09 including tax. Not even a single hamburger lmao.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I believe a hamburger from McDonald's is $1.09 including tax. Not even a single hamburger


*DAy*-umm, SAY-umm. They would have been better off with the Subway coupon for "Buy a six inch sandwich at regular menu prices and get a foot long free".

I am still waiting for mine from the Massachusetts lawsuit.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am still waiting for mine from the Massachusetts lawsuit.


This was a different case then the one where Shannon Reardon represented you guys. This was brought on by the drivers to the Private Attorneys General Act. The fine was $7.75 million in which the state keeps 75% and the remaining 25% is divided up to the drivers. That lawsuit your talking about is many trials and appeals away from being settled. Probably in year 2030 you might get $10.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Less than a slap on the wrist!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

They'll pay it on the app and you have to spend 50¢ to deposit it in your account.


Since when does the STATE get to keep 75%???


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

If they are going to keep so much, shouldn't they push for higher penalties?

The point is to leave a dent not a mere slap in the wrist.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> They'll pay it on the app and you have to spend 50¢ to deposit it in your account.
> 
> Since when does the STATE get to keep 75%???


It's CA. They screw you in every orifice you have. Both ear canals, both nostrils, mouth and the rectum. It was a fine that was upheld.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

...by the way, that settlement is taxable income. Enjoy.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've given up hope of ever getting any actual amount of cash from a lawsuit with scruber.

They are either going to keep getting away with it, or when they do start losing big there will simply be too many suckers ahead of me in line.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I’ll make a donation in Travis K name to the worst political group I can find.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

JimS said:


> Since when does the STATE get to keep 75%???


It says since 2004 in the article. The question you should be asking is what is the state doing with the money.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh, this is really surprising... or actually it isn't at all.

When all the legal scholars on the forum were advocating opting out of the arbitration clause I said that opting out would get you pennies, if anything, ever, while allowing outside lawyers to get rich from ridiculous lawsuits that we end up paying for (through higher fees).

Now, I'll allow a really outside chance that if you personally got in some sort of situation that Uber should be liable for, then a lawsuit is possibly going to be better for you than arbitration, but these class action lawsuits end up costing us far more than they ever give us.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

OK - looking into if further, this is a weird law. So 1.6 MILLION drivers were able to petition a FINE against Uber on the behalf of California as EMPLOYEES?

What a weird state.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

JimS said:


> OK - looking into if further, this is a weird law. So 1.6 MILLION drivers were able to petition a FINE against Uber on the behalf of California as EMPLOYEES?
> 
> What a weird state.


Oh Yeah, weirdest democratic state in the union
We have the likes of Maxine Waters, Pelosi, Jerry Brown
We are now an amnesty state(of course without the ability for the residents to vote and approve this)
People are moving out in droves, taking billions of dollars with them, they should succeed as a state and then they should build a wall to keep all the wacko politicians from ruining the rest of the country

Are there anymore proud Democrats still out there???


----------



## Rockawayjay (Jan 20, 2018)

The taxi industry in San Francisco has taken a mighty blow. Uber and Lyft have firmly established themselves as not only a viable alternative to taxis but as the main go to for rides about sf and to SFO. Cab drivers in San Francisco are making approximately the same wages they were in the 90’s. The obvious problem being rent and general cost of living having risen to tech pay level of 2018. The initial thought is why don’t cab drivers just start driving for Uber? Some have, some don’t care to switch. The reason being mainly, Uber and Lyft drivers are so prolific they aren’t making money either. Unless they work 16 hours a day. The transportation arena in the city is beyond saturation. Which is awesome for the passengers but not so for the drivers. Having their hands tied at the state level (I assume) cities are left with very loose guidelines with which to enact regulations. The end result is because of the inability to know what is legal and what isn’t the Sfpd cannot enforce vehicle for hire laws because the lines have been blurred. Which leads to a kind of free for all in the human transportation field in San Francisco. Anyone driving for even a little while throughout the city can see and feel the sense of lawlessness on the streets. After much thought I believe I have come up with a possible solution to the callousness and wanton disregard shown to existing laws by Uber and Lyft. The “disrupters” entered the market skirting existing laws by calling the fares they charged donations. One was not required to pay the “donations” but if they didn’t pay that info would go into the app and no other driver would pick them up. Pretty genius. Since they only requested “donations” they did not have to adhere to current driver for hire laws, therefore creating a massive movement before slow moving legislation could be enacted to apply to the new “rideshares”. So much time has now elapsed it has become evident that lobbyist have been successful in convincing legislatures to keep their hands off rideshares. I’m guessing. Now that Uber and Lyft have established an identifiable brand through their stickers and such I see no reason why anyone who owns a car can’t profit from their branding. I have window decals printed from {build a sign} that say; UBBER and LIFT (misspelling intentional) and below that; CASH. With the word, donation in small letters below cash. Initially, people will only try to flag an Uber or lyft when it is busy, ie, bars closing, concerts and large events. Once word gets out that rideshares are hailable all hell should break loose. Cities will be forced to limit rideshares and regulate drivers and vehicles, thereby making human transportation a more fair playing field for the existing taxi companies. I understand this may never happen but, feel compelled to try getting the idea out there. The rideshares steamrolled their way into this arena and many of us feel abandoned by local government. We can use their tactics against them using their identifiable brand and lack of action by local municipalities. I liken bringing Uber, and Lyft down to the movie “war of the worlds” where the aliens ultimate downfall was something very simple. If enough people were to do this (including Uber/Lyft drivers) the mighty aliens (Uber/Lyft) might come crashing down.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> ...by the way, that settlement is taxable income. Enjoy.


I can write it all off if I donate it to charity and I get far more enjoyment that way.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This was a different case then the one where Shannon Reardon represented you guys. This was brought on by the drivers to the Private Attorneys General Act. The fine was $7.75 million in which the state keeps 75% and the remaining 25% is divided up to the drivers. That lawsuit your talking about is many trials and appeals away from being settled. Probably in year 2030 you might get $10.


Which will be less than a buck 9 given inflation in today's dollars


----------

